# Lua installation



## Pioschka (19. Februar 2005)

*Liede Forum-Users*

Mein Problem: Ich arbeite an einem Projekt mit Lua. Ich möchte gerne ein "Markdown" in Lua programmieren, doch ich kann Lua nicht installieren. Habe im Internet nach Anleitungen gesucht, habe zwar auch solche gefunden, doch leider zu kompliziert für mein Verständnis.
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen?Eine Anleitung zu schreiben die ich auch verstehe?:-( 


Thx


----------

